#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Болгарии

## Хикари

Дзен центр Дайшин, традиция сото-дзен:
http://zencentre.org/beginning_bg.html

Центр тибетского буддизма "Алмазный путь"(лама Оле Нидал), линия Карма Кагю:
http://www.diamondway.bg/ru/

----------

Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Рэлпей

Всем, кто в Болгарии практикует путь в традиции Кагью привет и добро пожаловать!

----------

